# File under "MEANT WELL"



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Friends of the family just came back from Mexico tonight. Super super couple. Handed me a bag with 4 cigars. Was very excited to give me CCs (the 4th is some Mexican brand). I know the Cohibas are not legit (Bolivar, maybe) the bands are pretty bad, both were in glass, and both glass tubes were filled with pieces of the cigar (you can see the spec's in one of the pictures). The part that bummed me out was he paid $100 USD for 4 Cohibas off some guy on the beach, was so excited to give them to me.

We went on the back deck for a smoke, and I gave him a legit Monte #2. Said "wow, this is so much better than than those Cohiba's I bought. They smoked fast". Did not have the heart to tell him.......question:

1) do you guys tell well meaning family members or friends that what they are buying are fake?
2) by looking, does the Bolivar look legit (think he bought that someplace other than "a guy on the beach"
3) do you guys even bother smoking the fakes? Or just give them away or throw them away?

The pictures:


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

My thoughts on telling them would be this, if he is going to end up going places on a semi regular basis and buying cigars then I would find a way to tell him. Try mentioning that you were on this forum and some folks had posted about the "rash of counterfeits in Mexico recently" and how they got taken. Give the guy an out for his ego.

If it is a one time thing, I say thank you very much for your thoughtfulness and generosity and move on. You have not said anything that wasn't true and you spare his self esteem.

Either way its a tough play.

As for the Cohiba's, my concern on counterfeits is what might be in them, I doubt there is anything wrong with them other than they may not be quality but I wouldn't smoke them. 

Just my :2 for what its worth.

I have a coworker in Cuba right now and she offered to buy me some gars, I said if you get them at the Habanas SA shop then sure but not to risk them off the street due to the liklihood of counterfeits. I did thank her very much for the offer.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd smoke the Boli......


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Give them all a try......pitch em if their bad.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> My thoughts on telling them would be this, if he is going to end up going places on a semi regular basis and buying cigars then I would find a way to tell him. Try mentioning that you were on this forum and some folks had posted about the "rash of counterfeits in Mexico recently" and how they got taken. Give the guy an out for his ego.
> 
> If it is a one time thing, I say thank you very much for your thoughtfulness and generosity and move on. You have not said anything that wasn't true and you spare his self esteem.
> 
> ...


:tpd::tpd:

Costa,
Tough spot. I had a guy that works for me bring me home a glass top box of Cohiba's from the DOM. He was sooooo proud to give them to me. I said thank you, thank you, thank you. In a couple of days I told them I had one and it was awesome. He was all smiles. And I was happy he was happy. It was the gesture, not the cigars. He thought enough of me on his vacation to buy me a box of "Cohiba's". 
Not one of those smokes ever made it out of the box. Straight to the round file when I got home.

All the best,
Al


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Does the one say 'COHIBO' ?:r Habanos?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Does the one say 'COHIBO' ?:r Habanos?


That's great. Just noticed myself.

Light those babies up. Who knows, maybe they'll be ok. If not, just pitch 'em. Can't hurt to give 'em a shot.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> :tpd::tpd:
> 
> Costa,
> Tough spot. I had a guy that works for me bring me home a glass top box of Cohiba's from the DOM. He was sooooo proud to give them to me. I said thank you, thank you, thank you. In a couple of days I told them I had one and it was awesome. He was all smiles. And I was happy he was happy. It was the gesture, not the cigars. He thought enough of me on his vacation to buy me a box of "Cohiba's".
> ...


:tpd: Agree, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, those Cohiba bands are baaaaad


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> Does the one say 'COHIBO' ?:r Habanos?


OH MY GOD, IT DOES!!! I had to go into the humi and check it says COHIBO!

And I agree, its the thought that counts, its coming from someone who cared enough to think about you on their vacation.

Just hate to see the wated $$$$$$.

Cohibo...:r


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

You should post that "COHIBO" band in the WTS forum !

:tu

"Genuine COHIBO band ! RARE !"


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

It's the thought that counts, but you hate to see money wasted. 
As for smoking them. I wouldn't , at least not the Cohibos :r but that's just me. I think I might disect them as others have done in the past to see what someone is trying to pass off as a Cuban Cigar.:2


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> You should post that "COHIBO" band in the WTS forum !


I mean, they must have made thousands of those bands, you'd think that they could spell what could be one of the most famous cigar names on the planet......

I may keep that one for a while, just as a joke.

$100 for 4 of those, I think thats what bums me out....


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Personally, I'd tell him the truth. Then gift him a really nice 5er of sticks. If they travel a lot, perhaps you can teach him how find to real ones. 

COHIBO - the post embargo Brand. 

:r:r


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that I have regained my composure.....
It really is the thought that counts and you know them better than we do, so how would he take it if you broke it to him?
You could use it as the start of a running joke tradition!
Next time you travel get them some over priced Fake Beer or Fake Tequila!

Have fun with it and a laugh if you can.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Does the one say 'COHIBO' ?:r Habanos?


I didn't notice that until I read your post... that's funny :chk


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> I didn't notice that until I read your post... that's funny


I mean, I had them in my hand, and I didn't even notice it until someone here picked it up.........

Yeah, they do a lot of traveling to Mexico, so I may want to bring it up.........

I keep looking at the Boli, I think that's legit. Going to pitch the "Cohibo's".....isn't someone collecting bands on CS? HAHA, can you imagine sending that in?


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Costa said:


> I mean, I had them in my hand, and I didn't even notice it until someone here picked it up.........
> 
> Yeah, they do a lot of traveling to Mexico, so I may want to bring it up.........
> 
> I keep looking at the Boli, I think that's legit. Going to pitch the "Cohibo's".....isn't someone collecting bands on CS? HAHA, can you imagine sending that in?


I wouldn't pitch them... give them a try or have some fun with them. Whenever I get fakes from people I get a kick out of them and my non-smoking friends :chk
Come on... I'd mount that "cohibo" :r If you don't want it


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Costa said:


> I mean, I had them in my hand, and I didn't even notice it until someone here picked it up.........
> 
> Yeah, they do a lot of traveling to Mexico, so I may want to bring it up.........
> 
> I keep looking at the Boli, I think that's legit. Going to pitch the "Cohibo's".....isn't someone collecting bands on CS? HAHA, can you imagine sending that in?


The Boli does almost look legit from here, but the pic isn't the best and ya can't always tell everything ya need from a pic.

Tell 'em. Think of it as saving them next time, they should appreciate that.

The Cohibo would make a nice addition to a herf-a-dor. I'd like to have one of those bands for mine! What a conversation piece!:chk


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

If you don't tell him he continues to get ripped and supports a fraudulent industry.

If you do he doesn't?

I don't see why this is a question.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> If you don't tell him he continues to get ripped and supports a fraudulent industry.
> 
> If you do he doesn't?
> 
> I don't see why this is a question.


Completely agree, 100%. Its just tough when people give you something so enthusiastically, and you see how happy they are to give you "the best", and you have to tell them "ummm, this is fake, you got ripped off."

But I have decided to use the COHIBO band as my launching point....."hey, I noticed something fishy about those cigars you gave me....."


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I would definitely tell him if he was a friend. An acquaintance, maybe not. Why would you allow a true friend think he knew how to get a deal on cigars, brag about it, and then maybe do it again? Do him a favor, let him know the truth. It may be hard for you, but it is a favor to him.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Does the one say 'COHIBO' ?:r Habanos?


Hey- those are SUPER RARE!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Costa said:


> But I have decided to use the COHIBO band as my launching point....."hey, I noticed something fishy about those cigars you gave me....."


Yup you read my mind here, the Cohibo gives you a simple way to bring it up. That way there is no risk of them thinking you are a cigar snob or ungrateful.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

I've determined Cohibos are the Mexican equivalent of the Rolexx watches you can buy in Times Square. When I was in Maya Riviera earlier this month, the hotel was selling glass cased Cohibos outside the humidor for 40 pesos each, while the real thing was inside for 150-250 pesos. They probably figure it's a cheap souvenir for the American traveler to bring home & a way to get rid of their Te Amo seconds.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with those that said, Its the thought that counts. Rather than single out his smokes, before his next trip mention to him that many of the smokes in Mexico are fakes and direct him to the LCDH. Point out the storage conditions in a bag on the beach are not "optimal" for cigars. Its a very fine line you have to walk, obviously he must be a good friend to think of you while he was on vacation,:ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I had a similar situation. I told my friend of another person that had gotten taken by counterfeit cigars. 
I then told them the great info I had learned on spotting fakes. 

Doesn't make them look like a fool and educates them for future purchases.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

It's not legit unless it says "Chohiba" at least that's what people ask for at my shop. :tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I'll shy away from the "telling the friend" part because I don't know him, nor you, personally. 

As for the smoking: I've smoked some knock-offs that were atrocious and a couple that were actually pretty tasty. I would keep the fakes away from your other sticks, but if you decide to smoke them, what's the worst that can happen? They're horrible and you ditch them. Best possible scenario, they taste decent and you're smoking a tasty dominican.

Also, it's a shame I have a screen name on here already, because if I were to sign up tomorrow, I'd SO use the name "Cohibo!" That band is seriously hilarious...like my friend's Prado bag...


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

Cohibos are the mexican Cohiba Drink a bottle of Mezcal and smoke it. You won't even know the difference.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

You should make an avatar with that band! :r :r :r


That is some of the funniest chit I've ever seen.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> You should make an avatar with that band!


Thats a friggin' great idea, or even a signature. Going to disband it and take a pic and photoshop. I love the idea about the username....lol

I know most have very small signatures, because of issues in the past with ones being too big. Do you need to be a member for a certain amount of time in order to have the privilege to have one...?


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

WTB super rare Chohibo! :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'd tell him in a heartbeat. I'd feel guilty if he taken again...

Then I'd whip out a couple awesome cigars to drown our sorrows


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Alls well that ends well, I now have the best avatar EVER......:tu:ss


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree that unless your friend is someone who will regularly go to Mexico and bring you back cigars, not to persue the matter. But, if he does, you certainly need to tell him about the fakes sold all over the place and that the only safe place to buy legit smokes is at a LCH. I'm guessing some bigger hotels likely have legit smokes as well, but probably have just as many fakes, too! Enjoy your Cohibo!


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess it is the thought that counts. My neighbor did the same thing to me a few months ago. The bands were not even close to being done by a pro. I did not want to burst his bubble, as he was happy to have acquired some CC's.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Just forward your buddy a copy of this thread, that should do it. He gets all the info, sees you cared enough to ask, and he gets a good laugh.

Everytime I see that fricking avitar pic now I am going to laugh. Too funny.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Costa said:


> Alls well that ends well, I now have the best avatar EVER......:tu:ss


That is pretty friggin' awesome. The first time I read this thread I completely missed the spelling error.

I'll tell you what. I have a very fine watch that I bought in NY. It's an authentic Molex. One of the finest time pieces in the world. I'll trade it for your Cohibos. :ss


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Costa said:


> 1) do you guys tell well meaning family members or friends that what they are buying are fake?
> 2) by looking, does the Bolivar look legit (think he bought that someplace other than "a guy on the beach"
> 3) do you guys even bother smoking the fakes? Or just give them away or throw them away?


1)No don't tell him, no good will come from that, let him tihnk that he gave you a great gift.
2)Looks more legit than the Cohibas
3)I'm kinda iffy on this one. On the one hand, I'd be curious, on the other hand there is no telling where the cigars have been or what is in them. Coming from the guy on the beach, that scares me.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Just saw the "COHIBO"....priceless


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

BamBam said:


> Just saw the "COHIBO"....priceless


:tpd: Hilarious. Seriously, I'd tell your friend. Part of maintaining a good relationship is being to communicate on everything. Otherwise every year you might end up with some Cohibos and the fake industry would continue to thrive. The conversation would go something like "Really appreciate the smokes man. Only one issue though..." then warn him about the smokes. Someone's gotta stop the counterfeiters from staying in business.


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

RUJohnny99 said:


> I've determined Cohibos are the Mexican equivalent of the Rolexx watches you can buy in Times Square. When I was in Maya Riviera earlier this month, the hotel was selling glass cased Cohibos outside the humidor for 40 pesos each, while the real thing was inside for 150-250 pesos. They probably figure it's a cheap souvenir for the American traveler to bring home & a way to get rid of their Te Amo seconds.


That's what bugs me, when you by a Rolex, or Rolexx for $20, you know it's a fake. And your not paying $5000 for it.

People buy these cigars thinking they're real, and many times paying full price. I was just in Mexico, and the guy is selling fakes, 5 for $50. People don't know the difference, and think they're getting the real thing. that really pisses me off!


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Another way to break it to him would be to point out the "COHIBO". And that you didn't notice it until after you posted pics here and someone else pointed it out. I would find a way to tell him if he was a good friend. Also, if it were me, I wouldn't pull out the good stixs right away, he might take it as rubbing his nose in it. 
Just my :2


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

My buddy brought back a box of glass top Cohibas from the Dominican. He gave me one after they had been sitting in his car for a while.

I know, I should have just chucked it, but in the interests of science, I smoked it after letting it rest for a few months - and you know, it wasn't bad at all.

Give it a go, you never know, you might be surprised!!


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

As for the smoking them, From the pic of the Bolivar it looked like it was larger at the foot but I think its cause of the picture, it would be the one I would try first. If you do want try one out save that COHIBO I found a COLITA once I still have that thing its dry as hell and just for the fact that someone imitated a cohiba native for tobacco by using the name colita which I believe means little butt? (i would like to know if i am correct or if it is even a word) LOL. When you find the REALLY Funny Fakes its worth to keep. 

As for smoking counterfeits from Cuba sometimes are not that bad as they are usually made from Cuban tobacco that the factory gives to the roller for his own use since they are sub par leaves so they are essentially Cuban seconds, LOL. Although in Mexico Ive herd of them using newspaper to fill the cigar but yours don't look that bad but they might taste like a colita. :r They are probably some other crappy Mexican cigar with a terrible band and those bands are TERRIBLE.

It looks like you know how you are going to tell him how to spot counterfeits especially if its Mexico they are getting them from. After you show him you noticed they were different show him some real ones cause seriously they are bad fakes but still a friend willing to buy you 4 smokes for $100 is a great friend (I wish my friends would buy me Cubans even if they dont exactly know how the gesture is great.)


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

As for the smoking them, From the pic of the Bolivar it looked like it was larger at the foot but I think its cause of the picture, it would be the one I would try first. If you do want try one out save that COHIBO I found a COLITA once I still have that thing its dry as hell and just for the fact that someone imitated a cohiba native for tobacco by using the name colita which I believe means little butt? (i would like to know if i am correct or if it is even a word) LOL. When you find the REALLY Funny Fakes its worth to keep. 

As for smoking counterfeits from Cuba sometimes are not that bad as they are usually made from Cuban tobacco that the factory gives to the roller for his own use since they are sub par leaves so they are essentially Cuban seconds, LOL. Although in Mexico Ive herd of them using newspaper to fill the cigar but yours don't look that bad but they might taste like a colita. :r They are probably some other crappy Mexican cigar with a terrible band and those bands are TERRIBLE.

It looks like you know how you are going to tell him how to spot counterfeits especially if its Mexico they are getting them from. After you show him you noticed they were different show him some real ones cause seriously they are bad fakes but still a friend willing to buy you 4 smokes for $100 is a great friend (I wish my friends would buy me Cubans even if they dont exactly know how the gesture is great.)


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Butt is culo so little butt would most likely be 'culito' but I'd have to verify with the Mrs.

That Cohibo picture still makes me laugh. I would buy one if I could find one just for the band.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Interestingly enough I find the smoke from the San Andres, Tuxtla Valley, Vera Cruz the most intriguing. Some of the best leaf IMHO comes from that region of Mexico. Manufacturers from Montecristo (Platinum La Habana) to Partagas (160) utilize the leaf in their premium cigars. I was wondering how that one faired when exposed to the flame. :ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I always tell people not to risk bringing cubans into the US its not worth it. That has done the trick so far.


----------

